# Bluetooth speakers



## houglandtravis (Apr 1, 2014)

I made an ecaller that juviesoup posted. I'm wondering if anyone has used bluetooth speakers? Was debating on making another 2 speaker caller or adding 2 bluetooth speakers to my current caller. Any help is appreciated


----------

